# Looking for livery near Fairford, Glos



## natjohns (11 September 2015)

Hi all,

Im moving to Fairford, Glos in the New Year and I need to find a livery yard for my horse.  I'm willing to travel up to 10 miles from Fairford GL7.  I enjoying looking after him myself, but I will need assistance at times due to work etc, so ideally Im looking for a DIY yard with services, but I will also consider part livery.  Im looking for a decent size stable, year round turnout, good size arena (ideally indoors), lorry parking, safe hacking and of course it must be a friendly and secure yard!  Hopefully this list is not too demanding.

Ive got a 16.1 gelding whom I do dressage with in case you need to know.

Im moving from Berks where Ive been at the same yard for 28 years so any suggestions would be appreciated as I dont know the area that well and I have never stabled a horse anywhere else (except at competitions)!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 September 2015)

There are several yards around Kempsford or these guys at Castle Eaton http://www.dlphorses.com/ (only heard good things about D&L) - both on the way towards the A419.  Otherwise there's Barnsley Park which is a lovely setting: https://www.facebook.com/TheStablesAtBarnsleyPark?fref=ts

You're also not far from Talland which has fantastic facilities.

Depends which direction is mos convenient to you.


----------



## Miss Dove (21 September 2015)

Hi 

Did you find somewhere nice? I am looking for something very similar!


----------



## natjohns (22 September 2015)

Lanky Loll said:



			There are several yards around Kempsford or these guys at Castle Eaton http://www.dlphorses.com/ (only heard good things about D&L) - both on the way towards the A419.  Otherwise there's Barnsley Park which is a lovely setting: https://www.facebook.com/TheStablesAtBarnsleyPark?fref=ts

You're also not far from Talland which has fantastic facilities.

Depends which direction is mos convenient to you.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Lanky Loll.  I will pay them a visit.  I'm not fussed where it is really, as long as it's not too far from Fairford. I'm willing to travel a little for the right place.  Do you have any other suggestions please?

Many thanks.


----------



## natjohns (22 September 2015)

Hi there,

I've not visited any yards yet but will do soon and I'll let you know!


----------



## Tern (24 September 2015)

Talland is lovely if you can afford it.  www.talland.net

Otherwise there is Marston Hill (Near Meysey Hampton) - less than 5 mins from Fairford! 

Barnsley Park is delightful or there is Jenna Jewitt too.


----------

